# definition of EBM?



## vanessab23 (Nov 9, 2005)

what is the actual definition of EBM? Does is mean NO pacifiers, sucking of mom/dad fingers, no pumping (even if not giving the EBM to the babe)?

Anyone know?

--Vanessa


----------



## Clarinet (Nov 3, 2005)

I thought EBM meant expressed breast milk. EBF means exclusively breast fed and I think that implies to no other food source like formula, baby food, adult food or bottles, although I think it should not include breast milk bottles because that's still "breastfeeding" to me.


----------



## vanessab23 (Nov 9, 2005)

Shoooot! that's what I meant----> ebF: exclusive Breatsfeeding (not exp. breastmilk)! Thanks for the info, i agree : )


----------



## kalirush (Jun 14, 2005)

EBF usually means that the kid hasn't had anything for food but breastmilk (whether from the bottle or no).

The AAP specifically says that medicines/vitamins don't count for their purposes. Pacis/fingersucking are irrelevant to their definition also.

I think that ebm bottle may count for not practicing "ecological breastfeeding", but not for "exclusive breastfeeding". Although, I don't really care...









Why do you ask?

Julia


----------



## numom499 (Jun 12, 2005)

i think ebf should include only actual breastfeeding, not breastmilk feeding.

exclusively breastfed (From the breast - not a bottle of pumped milk)


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *numom499*
i think ebf should include only actual breastfeeding, not breastmilk feeding.

exclusively breastfed (From the breast - not a bottle of pumped milk)

does it really matter?


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

*i think ebf should include only actual breastfeeding, not breastmilk feeding.*

WTF difference does it make? The baby's getting breastmilk either way.


----------



## numom499 (Jun 12, 2005)

hey...she asked for opinions...thats mine.


----------



## numom499 (Jun 12, 2005)

there are benefits that come from breastfeeding that are lsot with breastmilk feeding from a bottle. Exclusively breastfed baby....means what is says breastfed, not bottle fed with breastmilk.


----------



## kalirush (Jun 14, 2005)

Check this out:

http://www.lalecheleague.org/ba/Feb00.html

You'll note that the WHO definition specifically includes expressed milk in its definition of "exclusive breastfeeding".

Pacifiers/fingersucking aren't mentioned at all in the definition, but the WHO at least makes a note that pacis/bottles may damage a mother's ability to EBF and should be avoided.

Julia


----------



## kalirush (Jun 14, 2005)

Okay, and I gotta add: those of you who are saying "only by breast!"- I think that's a harmful definition to bandy around. Not because only-by-breast isn't better. I don't argue that.

First of all, it's misleading. The many policies and mentions of exclusive breastfeeding largely refer to "breastmilk from any source", not "only by the breast."

Secondly, it sets up a standard which many women cannot achieve, and may discourage breastfeeding. Pumping is _hard_ and also inconvenient. Saying that it doesn't count as breastfeeding certainly doesn't encourage women to go to the trouble.

Julia


----------



## mama-a-llama (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalirush*
Secondly, it sets up a standard which many women cannot achieve, and may discourage breastfeeding. Pumping is _hard_ and also inconvenient. Saying that it doesn't count as breastfeeding certainly doesn't encourage women to go to the trouble.









:
So I'm wondering, in those people's definition, where does my son fit in? He's tube fed EBM because he will not nurse or take a bottle or syringe or cup because of his reflux.


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalirush*

Secondly, it sets up a standard which many women cannot achieve, and may discourage breastfeeding. Pumping is _hard_ and also inconvenient. Saying that it doesn't count as breastfeeding certainly doesn't encourage women to go to the trouble.

Julia

I guess all my pumping doesnt count and I should have just used formula!

If all a baby is receiving _is_breastmilk, how can it not be exclusive?

Quote:

WTF difference does it make? The baby's getting breastmilk either way
I agree.

Quote:

i think ebf should include only actual breastfeeding, not breastmilk feeding.
My question to you would be why? Is it the technicality of it? Is it the reason why some women pump? Some go to work, some pump to get a good nights rest?


----------



## vanessab23 (Nov 9, 2005)

nak

at first i was asking just because everyone refers to it.

but also I guess I was curious about the ecological bf for contraception. (if i have the term right)

I'm trying to figure out how long I *might* go without ovulation : ) since i pump, but he won't take paci or bottle...breast on demand and our fingers only


----------



## Jennifer-Juniper (Dec 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetbaby3*
If all a baby is receiving _is_breastmilk, how can it not be exclusive?

I agree.

While it would be nice if I never had to pump, the realities of my life dictate otherwise. My 4-month-old son gets pumped breastmilk everyday while I work. I proudly consider him *exclusively breast-fed* (unless he's been sneaking cheeseburgers and beer while I'm gone.







).


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

I definitely consider feeding EBM via bottle, syringe, cup, etc as still being EBF. My DD gets two bottles of EBM a day while I'm at work and she's fed from the boob when I'm home. I consider myself EBFing.

Ya know, I'm thinking that in light of this controversy, we create a new term: EBMF. Exclusively BreastMilk Fed. That way, there's no confusion.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vanessab23*
nak

at first i was asking just because everyone refers to it.

but also I guess I was curious about the ecological bf for contraception. (if i have the term right)

I'm trying to figure out how long I *might* go without ovulation : ) since i pump, but he won't take paci or bottle...breast on demand and our fingers only

EBF=ingesting nothing but momma milk, regardless of how it gets in there! In my personal definition, that means no vitamins, probiotics, or any other supplements, but non-food items (small bits of dirt, paper, fir needles, etc.) that baby may happen to actually swallow are don't negate the "E".









Ecological BF=
-exclusive breastfeeding for 1st 6 months
-pacify baby at breasts
-don't use bottles & pacifiers
-sleep w/baby for night feedings
-sleep w/baby for a daily nap feeding
-nurse frequently day & night, avoiding schedules
-avoid restricting nursing & separation from baby
(from _Breastfeeding and Natural Child Spacing_ by Sheila Kippley)

If you follow all 7 standards & have not had any vaginal bleeding past 56 days postpartum, your chances of pregnancy during baby's 1st 3 months is virtually nil. During the next three months, your chances are 1%.

"70% of ecological breastfeeding mothers experience their first menstruation between 9 and 20 months postpartum. The average return of menstruation for ecological breastfeeding mothers is between 14 and 15 months."
(from _Breastfeeding and Natural Child Spacing_ by Sheila Kippley)

DD was exclusively BF for 11.5 months. We ecologically BF following the phase I rules above for probably around 6 months (I don't remember when I stopped napping w/her during the day, but I did continue to lay down w/her & let her nurse until she latched off on her own for a long time). We ecologically BF following phase II rules (they're in the book...basically same as above + gradually introducing solids while reducing nursing only on baby's lead) for a loooong time after that. My menstruation returned at 27 months pp and we concieved in my third cycle.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Unfortunately I practiced all the tenets of Ecological BFing and still got AF back at 10 weeks. Been having regular cycles since then, too, so it wasn't just a one time thing.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazydiamond*
Unfortunately I practiced all the tenets of Ecological BFing and still got AF back at 10 weeks. Been having regular cycles since then, too, so it wasn't just a one time thing.









That sucks! But if you take the average of your ROF & mine, you get 14.75 months...







I'd be interested to know if you were actually fertile from your 1st cycle. Do you chart? My luteal phase was not long enough to support a pregnancy during my first cycle, even though the cycle was a "normal" length. 2nd cycle luteal phase was borderline, and 3rd was obviously long enough!


----------



## vanessab23 (Nov 9, 2005)

i follow all , except I don't nap everyday but he does suck until he pulls himself off. Doesn't take long because he doesn't like to fall asleep sucking or with milk coming out.

also, he doesn't want to be "pacified" by the boob very often....he gets pissed that there is milk spraying all over the place...that is when the finger sucking (ours) began.

it's not a pacifier and I only offer it after he's refused the breast. guess I can't ASSUME to be safe from ovulating.

oh-- BTW I had a little spotting last week and thought I might be ovulating. I did have a PAP the week before and spotted after that once and only the day after....nothing until another week later (which was last week). Now what do you make of that?


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MovingMomma*







That sucks! But if you take the average of your ROF & mine, you get 14.75 months...







I'd be interested to know if you were actually fertile from your 1st cycle. Do you chart? My luteal phase was not long enough to support a pregnancy during my first cycle, even though the cycle was a "normal" length. 2nd cycle luteal phase was borderline, and 3rd was obviously long enough!


I've been charting for years so I did start charting again after I was sure I was done with PP bleeding. My cycles were as good as I expected, given I have PCOS. So I guess I should have said "regular for me" in my post above. My cycles are normally 45 days, though I usually do ovulate on my own. I didn't chart my temp because, well, I never got enough uninterrupted sleep to accurate take it, but I did chart my CM. According to my CM, I did ovulate, but with PCOS it's not always accurate. I also have luteal phase defect (had to take progesterone to keep my pregnancy viable), so a short luteal phase is also the norm with me.

So, to make a long story short, I'm not entirely sure if I ovulated but based on my history, it seems likely. In any case, my cycles have been coming regularly (every 45 days or so) since 10 weeks. Annoying for sure!

But, as much as it sucks, I'm trying not to look a gift horse in the mouth. It took us years to conceive so if I did accidentally get pregnant, we'd still be filled with nothing but joy!


----------



## Tori Gollihugh (Jun 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazydiamond*
Ya know, I'm thinking that in light of this controversy, we create a new term: EBMF. Exclusively BreastMilk Fed. That way, there's no confusion.









What a GREAT idea. I like it so well because within the term is the information that I (EBMFer) had to work extra hard for my baby while I was still working! I had to pump, clean the contraption each night, freeze the milk, organize everything for the next morning, and make sure to keep track of ordering the frozen BM. There was probably more I did on a daily basis to maintain my ability to give my DD BM EXCLUSIVELY, but it's been a year and I'm preggie. totally lame brain for memory right now... anyway... I LOVE the term: EBMF because it encapsulates all that effort and work - if anyone is knowledgeable about the trial and effort those like me have put forth for our darling children!







What a GREAT idea crazydiamond!


----------



## cam&kat's_mom (Jan 12, 2006)

I always thought tha tit was EMF until it has some other form of noruishment other than breastmilk.
Both pregnancies so far I guess i have Ecological Exclusively breastfed. Cause I did the whole list, 1st pp period was at 9 month (actually right around teh time they started walking) and to think I never knew there was a specific term for it


----------



## motheradventurously (Oct 7, 2014)

vanessab23 said:


> nak
> 
> at first i was asking just because everyone refers to it.
> 
> ...


We're going on 10 mo. postpartum, practicing ecological breastfeeding and no cycle resumption to date!


----------

